# A Career that involves traveling??



## paige2727 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Guys! So I am really interested in a career that involves traveling the world! Do any of you have a career that involves travel or any recommendations of jobs? Thanks!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, there are a few options. You could: 

1) Be a flight attendant 

2) Work on a cruise ship (Holland America, Princess, Disney, Carnival, etc), 

3) Apply for seasonal employment in popular tourist areas (Alaska, Carribbean, etc.). I have friends that do seasonal employment in Alaska, and in the off-season they just bum around in South America or Thailand. 

4) Get in with a hotel chain with international properties (ie, Marriott), and if you work for them for a while, there are often opportunities for transferring to foreign locations where they'll get you a visa, assist you in moving etc.

5) Another great idea that isn't necessarily work, is work-exchange: helpx.net is a great site where people all over the world post help-needed ads. They don't usually pay money but they will pay in room/board/food, and the jobs are generally only a few days/weeks, so you can visit many places. See this blog Captain's Log for an example of one of my friends who did this and had amazing experiences. Unfortunately, you will probably need money for this, so it's not work, but it is relatively inexpensive and a once-in-a-lifetime adventure.

6) Volunteer in third-world countries, or teach english in Japan, Korea, China, South America, etc. 

7) Become a travel agent! It's not constant travel, but there are a lots of FAM trips available to agents that are cheap. Actually anything in the travel industry will open some doors for you.

HTH. I would offer you my job (I travel for a living, lol), but mine is a unique job, and I'm not sure I wanna give it up.


----------



## paige2727 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for the great answer, I really appreciate it! Wow, you are really lucky! Do you mind telling me a bit about your job! I am so interested, I love talking about this kind of stuff!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a flight attendant (or cabin crew as well call ourselves in the UK) so If you wanna ask questions about that fire them my way


----------



## anita22 (Jan 25, 2010)

It depends how much you want to travel I guess. My sister's boyfriend works on a cruise ship. He pretty much travels all around the Pacific, but he's away for about 3 months at a time. On the other hand, many international companies have roles where you'll be travelling every other week or so.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paige2727* 

 
_Thanks so much for the great answer, I really appreciate it! Wow, you are really lucky! Do you mind telling me a bit about your job! I am so interested, I love talking about this kind of stuff!_

 
No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually work for a cruise line. In the fall/winter, I travel the U.S. and market our Alaska product. I live in hotels, which I thought I'd hate but I actually love it- I never have to clean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then, in the summer I work as a Sales & Service Manager in Alaska- so I basically just make sure that things are going smoothly for our guests. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_It depends how much you want to travel I guess. My sister's boyfriend works on a cruise ship. He pretty much travels all around the Pacific, but he's away for about 3 months at a time. On the other hand, many international companies have roles where you'll be travelling every other week or so._

 
Yea, usually on the cruise ships you sign a contract that can be btwn 3-12 mos, depending also on the type of work and/or the seasons of the ship. It's fun because you get to see all sorts of beautiful ports and you live on a gorgeous ship that people pay thousands of dollars to ride, but it can also quickly start to feel like any other job. But I work with a lot of the cruise ship employees in the summer and I have been tempted to join them a few times!!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 25, 2010)

Military !!

The only regret of my life is not following through and backing out of West Point. 

I like the cruise ship idea too. I personally love taking cruises why not work on one !


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jan 26, 2010)

Peace Corps, Doctors Without Borders


----------



## Chikky (Jan 26, 2010)

Engineer. You travel a ton if you get in with a company that does a lot of international work, which is most of them. 

My one friend used to travel every other week. Taiwan, China, Puerto Rico, etc etc etc... As it is, the place that he works, they have people out of the country every week. Some companies do more travel than others, though, so you have to get the company's stand on that.


----------



## paige2727 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I'm a flight attendant (or cabin crew as well call ourselves in the UK) so If you wanna ask questions about that fire them my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell me everything there is to know! Haha, I have always wanted to be a flight attendant after watching the movie view from the top!


----------



## paige2727 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ahh I am so excited! I can't wait to go overseas when I am older! I just love exploring and going on different adventures! Working on a cruise ship would be so cool!


----------



## Ria-xo (Jan 28, 2010)

Im just like this too, I would love to be in a job which I enjoy and lets me see the world at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im more interested in cabin crew or working on a cruise ship, but since Im only 16 I think you have to be 18 before you are even considered a place in that area of work since you would be travelling alot!

Anyways, good luck! Hopefully you manage to work something out


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually work for a cruise line. In the fall/winter, I travel the U.S. and market our Alaska product. I live in hotels, which I thought I'd hate but I actually love it- I never have to clean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then, in the summer I work as a Sales & Service Manager in Alaska- so I basically just make sure that things are going smoothly for our guests. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
May I ask what you do in your free time/how you handle your personal life?
I guess if you are a person who makes friends quickly it's easy?


I am trying to find a career that allows me to travel, too. The only problem is that I'd like to study psychology, and I don't know how to combine those two wishes?...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_May I ask what you do in your free time/how you handle your personal life?
I guess if you are a person who makes friends quickly it's easy?


I am trying to find a career that allows me to travel, too. The only problem is that I'd like to study psychology, and I don't know how to combine those two wishes?..._

 
you can do a semester at sea, where you study what you want while on a cruise ship of some sort and go to different places! I know  few people who have done it and all thouroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 31, 2010)

Really, that's possible? For Eupean students, too?
Does anyone know where I can find more information about that? Is it expensive?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 31, 2010)

I would google it, sorry  I don't know exactly how to go about it but I know of people who have done it


----------



## MinaLee (Feb 3, 2010)

*Management consultants...but they don't travel internationally.*


----------



## UrCaribbeanGirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this but what I would love to know is, would it be hard to do as a parent? I'm from the caribbean and there are opportunites to work on a cruise ship and in the airline industry but I really really am and always was interested in a job that allows me to travel the world.


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 27, 2012)

Cruise ship. Military. The easiest one I see for young people is teaching English abroad. You may have to spend a couple thousand dollars for the certification, but once you have a teaching job abroad, then it helps.

	While you're traveling world wide, that's also a great opportunity to start a travel blog.

  	Some businesses require travel abroad as well, depending on your client.


----------

